# Firefox Ver 6.0 = bad news



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

The new version of Firefox web browser 6.0 is loaded with Microsoft DRM software and other plugins that constantly talk with the Internet.

In my book this is major bad news and I have already removed it and reverted to version 4.0, also turned off auto update till I get a handle on just whats going on.


Messed up my machine big time.:eek2:


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

And this has to do w/DirecTV how???


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

MS Update quietly installs a Firefox plugin without asking. Sounds like your PC was borked to begin with.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's been fine on my machine. Sometimes it's not the software...


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

dishrich said:


> And this has to do w/DirecTV how???


Must be DirecTV's fault since the OP is a Dish user? :grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Tech Talk forum.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I upgraded to 6, and do not see any DRM plug-is. Microsoft DRM is part of Windows media player. Running stable on my system. 

Where are you seeing this installed? In Firefox's plugins?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry thought I posting in OT = off topic forum.

Just got back on the Internet, No cookies , No book marks yet.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I upgraded to 6, and do not see any DRM plug-is. Microsoft DRM is part of Windows media player. Running stable on my system.
> 
> Where are you seeing this installed? In Firefox's plugins?


under tools click options

under the general tab click Manage add ons

under Manage add ons click plugins.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Matt9876 said:


> under tools click options
> 
> under the general tab click Manage add ons
> 
> under Manage add ons click plugins.


I don't see it.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I get a long list java,flash,Microsoft DRM 9.0.0.4503 listed twice,adobe,shock wave,media player etc..


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Valve1138 said:


> MS Update quietly installs a Firefox plugin without asking. Sounds like your PC was borked to begin with.


All my problems started after the version 6.0 started and my firewall machine reported 100s of UDP connections to Firefox.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I just disabled the MS DRM.....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Not listed under my plugins, but I dont use WMP either.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

It's nothing... it's a plug in for playing MS-DRM protected WMP within Firefox in embedded players, such as Vudu, etc. These days most stuff uses Flash or Silverlight so it's not quite as common as it used to be, but it's not "evil" and it won't DRM your own content.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

7.0 beta is fast


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Getting lots of crashes on 6.0 also when I launch a website from a desktop shortcut I often get a message saying something to the effect that "Firefox is already running." It's not, checked task manager, processes etc. Then relaunch shortcut 2nd time and it works. All started seconds after 6.0 was installed. Been flawless for years.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The two threads on this should be combined, but if you download the Compatibility Reporter from Mozilla it can give you more control over add-ons.


----------



## antennas (Jul 23, 2011)

Same happened to me also, using old version only did not get along with the latest one.


----------



## PolishPoet (Dec 18, 2006)

Matt9876 said:


> I get a long list java,flash,Microsoft DRM 9.0.0.4503 listed twice,adobe,shock wave,media player etc..


NO M$ DRM listed under my plugins.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Chrome, baby... Chrome


----------

